# Welches Mikrofon....bessere Qualitàt



## thelighter2 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich stehe jetzt hinter einer Schwierigen entscheidung Obwohl ich schon einen Neumann U87 habe,wollte ich meine Qualitàt ein bisschen verbessern also welchen Mikrofon wùrdet ihr mir Empfehlen.Ich nehme Rap auf wie gesagt bald wird unser Album aufgenommen es soll in der richtung gehe LiL Wayne-Lollipop.

http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...kro-Niere-Halter/Alukoffer/art-REC0004717-000

http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...iere-Netzteil/Kabel/Koffer/art-REC0004711-000

http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...-Spinne-Niere-Grossmembran/art-REC0002344-000

Oder das ganze Bundle ich hatte vor den Tube MP an meinen Phonic/Mindprint Wandler zu schliessen und dann erst im Pc einzuspeisen.

ich bin wirklich ratlos ob

hier kann man was von mir hòren auf der myspace von meinen Kollegen
http://www.myspace.com/sg1style     die ersten 2 Tracks 

thx im voraus

MFG Alex


----------



## ink (28. Juli 2008)

Aus welchem Grund willst du ein Nonplusultra für über 2k in der Ecke stehen lassen um ein Mic für 250Euro zu kaufen?


----------



## thelighter2 (29. Juli 2008)

weil mein non plus ultra eine Version aus den 70gern ist da steht noch Made in Western Germany drauf 
Wùrdet ihr mir einen neuen Wandler empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2008)

Das Rode habe ich angetestet und gegen den Klang kann ich nichts sagen, war ok, aber das Gehäuse ist billig.
Die Fames kenne ich nicht. Schon mal an Audio Technica gedacht ?
Habe das AT 3035 für knapp 200 Euro. Kann mich nicht beklagen.
Aufnahmen hier zu hören : http://www.myspace.com/ensemblelizm

Ganz ehrlich, es ist nur Rap 

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2008)

@ Chmee wenn ihr da mit nem Audio Technica aufgenommen habt, warum ist dann da ein Neumann abgebildet! 


@ thelighter2 Willst du sonst deine U-87 verkaufen?


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2008)

Das Bild ist aus einem anderen Studio. 
Bei *klingt wie* ist so n Snippetvideo, *lebenslänglich*, da sieht man meins 

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (1. August 2008)

also verkaufen will ich es auf keinen fall da das Ding villeicht irgendwann als Raritàt ne Menge kosten wird.Was sagt ihr soll ich mir einen neuen Mikrofon kaufen,ist es ùberhaupt sinnvoll den Tube MP an den Mindrpint oder Phonic Firewire Interface anzuschliessen und dann an den Mikrofon.


----------



## bokay (2. August 2008)

Wenn dein Usi noch in Schuss ist solltest du dir lieber Überlegen in bessere Kabel-Preamps-Wandler zu investieren! Auch damit du diese Qualität halten kannst die dein Mic ausgibt.
Du kannst es auch bei Neumann abgeben und die führen eine Kapselreinigung durch. Grundsätzlich ist ein Neumann jedoch für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Werden nicht umsonst Tausende €uros für deren Schätze aus den frühen Jahren bezahlt.


Soll nicht heissen dass es falsch ist neben einem U87 auch ein 200€ Mic zu besitzen aber das macht deinen Rap nicht besser.

Über deine räumlichen Begebenheiten solltest du auch nachdenken um deine Aufnahmen zu verbessern.

Das Mikrophon ist das letzte auf dass du im Moment achten musst


----------

